
Show HN: Android push notification scheduler - swap32
http://snooze.getutter.com/
======
brudgers
The text about "why we built it" probably doesn't help the potential customer
base. If the product is useful, the reason is obvious. If it isn't, that story
won't sell it because the product is not a "let's unite and change the world".

To put it another way, sure HN'ers appreciate your motivation. Customers
probably won't.

Good luck.

~~~
swap32
As a potential customer I'd find the story part very useful because it tells
me two things - 1. Its not just a random idea that someone thought but a
byproduct of a problem that a fellow android developer faced 2. Its not a just
"beta" beta but a tool which is currently used in production by the very
people who developed it.

